# OW's husband now knows



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I finally found and got ahold of the OW's H today.. 

I felt bad for him because he knew nothing about them talking.
He isn't going to confront her until we figure out how to get him copies of all the calls and texts that I have printed out.
And as he said, to get all his "ducks in a row".

It's been 7 weeks since Dday, so a little late to expose, but have no proof on NC, and my H has not been transparent at all. And now finding out, everything he is telling me about the calls and texts and the type of person she is has been ALL LIES!!!

Come to find out (not surprisingly) She is NOT a lesbian as he told me. 

So not looking good for our outcome so what did I have to lose really? Other than a liar.
And why let her go free without consequences from it, since she has already cheated on her H before.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

It's sad that you had to say something to him. But it had to be done. He has a right to know.

Are you going to IC? If not, please consider it.

Sorry for the situation you are in.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Numb in Ohio said:


> I finally found and got ahold of the OW's H today..
> 
> I felt bad for him because he knew nothing about them talking.
> He isn't going to confront her until we figure out how to get him copies of all the calls and texts that I have printed out.
> And as he said, to get all his "ducks in a row".


Send them by registered mail to his work address and let him know they`re on the way.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Under those circumstances I would expose too. Sucks to be that guy.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

HerToo said:


> Are you going to IC? If not, please consider it.
> 
> .


Not yet, but I am considering it. I am going to give him one more chance tomorrow to come clean with all the lies he's told me, and if he doesn't , I'm done. 

Yet he doesn't like talking to me in person, he'd rather talk over the phone when he's out on the road,,, I guess so he don't have to look me face to face while lying to me...he says so he don't have to see my reaction and my hurt. WTFE!!

It's been 7 weeks and not even trickle truth,,, just lies.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you got the gaslighting another popular option with waywards


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

No wonder he's with a lesbian, he's lost his man jewels. He can't even face you.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

He told me today that he understands that it will take me a while to get past this, but in the same sentence he said "but I will not come home for years with stress worrying what kind of mood your gonna be in" WTF!! make up your mind...


----------



## MrQuatto (Jul 7, 2010)

Numb in Ohio said:


> He told me today that he understands that it will take me a while to get past this, but in the same sentence he said "but I will not come home for years with stress worrying what kind of mood your gonna be in" WTF!! make up your mind...


Then tell him "Don't come home anymore. Take your shlt and leave"

Q~


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

When I told him referring to our marriage, that I didn't know what I wanted right now, he responded with, " I'm 48 years old, broken, worn out, it doesn't matter where I lay my head. As long as I have a laundrymat and a $24 a night hotel, I'd be fine."


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Numb in Ohio said:


> When I told him referring to our marriage, that I didn't know what I wanted right now, he responded with, " I'm 48 years old, broken, worn out, it doesn't matter where I lay my head. As long as I have a laundrymat and a $24 a night hotel, I'd be fine."


$24 x 30 = $720 a month. That's not a bad price -- comes with maid service too!


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

aug said:


> $24 x 30 = $720 a month. That's not a bad price -- comes with maid service too!


No, he's a truck driver so he sleeps in his truck 5 nights a week.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Numb in Ohio said:


> No, he's a truck driver so he sleeps in his truck 5 nights a week.


Now he can sleep in it 7 nights a week!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Numb in Ohio said:


> He told me today that he understands that it will take me a while to get past this, but in the same sentence he said "but I will not come home for years with stress worrying what kind of mood your gonna be in" WTF!! make up your mind...


He's hiding behind the fear of YOUR reaction-basically, he's blame shifting.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh he isn't going to be real happy soon anyway. I talked to OWH today, he had no clue. He's not going to confront her till I get him copies of calls and texts. 

So I'm sure when my H finds out I exposed it,,, he won't like it too well. Too bad for him.

But all I can say is it will be in his best interest to not attack me (verbally),, and be upset wanting to protect her......


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Get a VAR and pepperspray.


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

aug said:


> $24 x 30 = $720 a month. That's not a bad price -- comes with maid service too!


Great idea aug!

if its not roach infested, curry scent permeating the hallways, has a free "continental bkfst", etc-etc;

And.....

has a "lease option to own" with it then....

count me in/interested! do u know where i/we can find one?

:lol:


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

*


Numb in Ohio said:



Oh he isn't going to be real happy soon anyway. I talked to OWH today, he had no clue. He's not going to confront her till I get him copies of calls and texts. 

So I'm sure when my H finds out I exposed it,,, he won't like it too well. Too bad for him.

Click to expand...

*


Numb in Ohio said:


> But all I can say is it will be in his best interest to not attack me (verbally),, and be upset wanting to protect her......


I just love this 'exposing' thing...I can't imagine why I never thought of it in previous relationships, where I've been cheated on...! I suppose because I wasn't on TAM! It would have been fantastic to expose that cow of a woman to her BF - all those cutsie texts, terms of endearments, etc. I'm sure her BF would have just LOVED to know!


----------

